

Lots of faxes. Inside ZocDoc + how it defied the odds (and Guy Kawasaki) - kn0thing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CE2TphJPgs&feature=youtu.be

======
kn0thing
I'm really proud of this first episode from my new series on The Verge called
Small Empires. We're focused on NY startups this season, but I'm hoping we
travel... I already am known to have a fondness for buses + roadtrips...
[http://siliconprairiefilm.com](http://siliconprairiefilm.com)

------
rasca123
Wonderful first episode. Hope to meet Alexis one day, espc because he likes
sugar.

~~~
kn0thing
Thanks, rasca123, you're correct -- I do like sugar. Probably more than I
should.... but thankfully we did an episode about fitocracy too!

